# Spiderman movie question-Tobey Maguire ripped?



## ectomorph141 (Feb 3, 2003)

How long did Tobey Maguire have to train to get ripped up like that?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2003)

Someone was telling me that they read that he worked out something ridiculous like 8hrs a day 4-5 days a weeks.  (i don't believe that).  I also heard that he took some growth hormone or something like that.  But who knows?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2003)

Ripped? 

He was not ripped.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2003)

Not another "what gear did ____ use to get in that kind of shape" thread.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 3, 2003)

> Ripped?  He was not ripped



Sorry to phrase it as "ripped"  He was just so tiny at the begining and got decent looking after the transformation. 



> Not another "what gear did ____ use to get in that kind of shape" thread



All I wanted to know was the time period.  I am extremely happy with the diet and workout I am doing right now.  I will not change it. It is definetly working for me.  I am small and it was sorta what inspired me to start bulking up. If you read me diary you will understand.


----------



## Mickey Knox (Feb 3, 2003)

If it inspired you, that's all that matters. 

It would be nice if we all could have people prepare our meals and have personal trainers, etc. But that's hollywood for ya.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 3, 2003)

> It would be nice if we all could have people prepare our meals and have personal trainers, etc. But that's hollywood for ya



That sure would be nice. Making, buying, cooking, storing, eating, and transporting 6-7 meals a day is all I have time for but it is definetly worth it.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ectomorph141 *_
> Sorry to phrase it as "ripped"  He was just so tiny at the beginning and got decent looking after the transformation.



Hate to break it to ya but he was the same size right from the beginning, thats the magic of hollywood, why do you think there was only that one scene with him without a shirt on.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 3, 2003)

> Hate to break it to ya but he was the same size right from the beginning, thats the magic of hollywood, why do you think there was only that one scene with him without a shirt on.



What about the scene when he was in his room shooting the webs all over.  He just had a t-shirt on and they showed his arms.  Yor are probably right.  They can do anything in movies these days. So it wasn't real when he was swinging from building to building???  J/K


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2003)

I agree, he leaned up a bit and gained some muscle, but it was not that big of a transformation IMO. 

do not forget what lighting and good camera angles can do. 

on another note I saw him on Howard Stern awhile back and he seems like a decent guy.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 3, 2003)

A good Hollywood transformation was Tom Hanks in "Cast Away."  No camera tricks there.  He got fat for the first half of the movie, then lost all that weight for the 2nd half.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> A good Hollywood transformation was Tom Hanks in "Cast Away."  No camera tricks there.  He got fat for the first half of the movie, then lost all that weight for the 2nd half.


  i agree. just think what he would look like all buffed up. Forest Gump on roids!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2003)

How about Robert Deniro in Raging Bull, that was amazing! He gained 50lbs for the end of the movie.


----------



## Max. Q (Feb 3, 2003)

One person that comes to mind is Linda Hamilton in Terminator 2, she played Sarah Conner. I can never forget that scene where she was doing those chins, a big change in physique from the first movie..


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> One person that comes to mind is Linda Hamilton in Terminator 2, she played Sarah Conner. I can never forget that scene where she was doing those chins, a big change in physique from the first movie..


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2003)

How about Robert Deniro in Cape Fear, he was ripped!

yes, I am a Deniro fan.


----------

